
Ethereum breaks new record by reaching $1,000 for the first time - marojejian
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/04/ethereum-breaks-new-record-by-reaching-1000-for-the-first-time/
======
marojejian
I feel a little guilty about posting these non-stories. But I want to use this
to pose a real question: Crypto is clearly being being driven by a bubble
mentality.

Is that:

a) Bad - because it will all crash and undermine the concept.

b) Not bad but irrational - the technologies that actually serve a purpose
will rise from the ashes when needed.

c) Not bad AND rational: - Maybe the "store of value" use case is a real one
(driven by distrust of government etc.) - If one believes that some currency
will at some point become a significant store of world wealth in the future,
you should pay a huge amount for it now (what if you happened to know where a
lot of oil was, before it was used for transport) - "irrational" pricing is
not forecastable. E.g. Amazon was super over valued in 1999 (by any metric at
the time). But it was STILL an amazing long term buy. So it was, in reality,
very under valued.

Not sure. but would love thoughts!

~~~
ideal0
I think it's something that will be forcibly turned into a good thing by the
SEC. They have a mandate to reign this sort of thing in and ensure the right
balance of innovation in capital markets versus cutting down on fraud and
overhype - it's exactly what they did during the excesses of the junk bond
era.

Here's an article about it on Hackernoon:

[https://medium.com/@seiso_matt/investor-liability-for-
icos-c...](https://medium.com/@seiso_matt/investor-liability-for-icos-could-
be-downturn-catalyst-e902ffdb9eeb)

